# How to remove interior panel?



## themaster (Dec 29, 2015)

I've heard that removing these is a _pain-in-the-ass_.. (red interior panel) can anyone confirm the way to remove them.. or if there's a simple way like using a heat gun or something?


----------



## Two7elevens (Apr 26, 2014)

Never removed them myself but I hear they are held on by some plastic rivets?


----------



## Cruzncannada (Nov 21, 2015)

Can you take a picture of the back of it? They may or should be some plastic clips as stated above?
Ill try and sneak my car in after work and I'll pull my door panel off and take a look though


----------



## 203-CRUZER (Dec 27, 2015)

Best and easiest way, is to remove the door panel, to gain access to the back of that piece. While I have not yet to take the door panel off a Chevy Cruze, I've taken off hundreds of door panels, to remove parts, to get cars ready for paint. All models are different - some have screws that need to come off the back side...then you can get it off...While others, are just simple clips and off it comes! Definitely take off the door panel. Your answer, will be right in your face.


----------



## themaster (Dec 29, 2015)

yah, I did.. and saw this..


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

The metal piece looks like it's riveted in. But perhaps the panel can just pushed out?


----------



## themaster (Dec 29, 2015)

ChevyGuy said:


> The metal piece looks like it's riveted in. But perhaps the panel can just pushed out?


the piece in the middle is not metal.. it's just a pad.. the hole there is where the door handle goes through.. and it does look like those plastic white things are the way to release the red piece/panel


----------

